# Which Are The Stellar Cuban Cigars Out There?



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

I haven't purchased any Cuban Cigars in over four years but I am planning to very soon. Which are the stellar cigars out there, at this time? In other words, which are the most consistantly, ready to smoke, Habanos that are now available on the market, if any? All suggested brands and sizes will be appreciated.

JohnnyFlake


----------



## BP22 (Apr 13, 2006)

My Habano experience is pretty limited, but I have been smoking a bunch of HDM Epi No2s from 2005 which have been great. Monday night I smoked a Boli PC, from 2005 as well, and it was also very good. Both of these are readily available. 

There are BOTL here with vast more experience than me that I am sure will share some knowledge, but so far these have not let me down even with their young age. 

Good luck, this is part of the fun. :w


----------



## MoTheMan (May 24, 2003)

JohnnyFlake said:


> I haven't purchased any Cuban Cigars in over four years but I am planning to very soon. Which are the stellar cigars out there, at this time? In other words, which are the most consistantly, ready to smoke, Habanos that are now available on the market, if any? All suggested brands and sizes will be appreciated.
> 
> JohnnyFlake


Dude!

With sooo much information here at CS, just start reading those habano threads or do some searches.

There are also some purrty good threads to read, like LasciviousXXX's Habanos for Beginners.

Check these out, hang around for a while, enjoy some sticks, & come on back with more knowledge seeking.


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

Wow, this is about as spotty as asking someone what the best cigar in the world is. Ask 10 people, you will get 10 different responses.

One suggestion: smoke them all!


----------



## dayplanner (Dec 11, 1997)

Lots of good advice above. 

In my limited experience, the best young habano I've had recently was the Montecristo D. Liked a young HDM petit robusto also -- although opinions seem to be divided on this stick. Lots of folks like Party shorts young, too. Personally, I'm not as big a fan of this stick as some.


----------



## Gordon in NM (Mar 9, 2005)

JohnnyFlake said:


> I haven't purchased any Cuban Cigars in over four years but I am planning to very soon. Which are the stellar cigars out there, at this time? In other words, which are the most consistantly, ready to smoke, Habanos that are now available on the market, if any? All suggested brands and sizes will be appreciated.
> 
> JohnnyFlake


Stellar? IMHO stellar cigars don't arrive ready to smoke right off the truck. The truly stellar cigars In my collection all have a minimum of 5 years age to them. These would include the Cohiba Lanceros, and Coronas Especiales, Ramon Allones Coronas and 8-9-8's etc. etc. etc. all with several years of age to them.

Now there ARE some cigars that can be very,very good fresh and right now. The Trinidad Reyes is a remarkably complex and refined small smoke even from '05, also the Partagas PSD4's and P2 piramides can be excellent very fresh. The Bolivar petit coronas can also be excellent fresh (and stellar with age).

Long story short, no free lunch. Read some posts, do some research, and smoke all of the different cigars you can. Find out what YOU like, 'cause what I like might not do it for you.

Try here for a few ideas: http://www.cigars-review.org/

Good luck and enjoy the ride,

Gordo


----------



## theromulus (Sep 9, 2005)

Looks like they are covered here. PSD4's very young are tasty, smoke them or have room for them somewhere for a long time when they get to their sick period. It can be a long wait for them to get better. For me Partagas Shorts are really good young as well as Bolivar PC's. Stellar would demand looking for some aged sticks. Some things are just worth the extra effort or wait.
I agree with everyone else, look through the posts there is a wealth of information here worth digging through.


----------



## olotti (Jan 20, 2006)

Mag 46's hands down. Good off the truck and only get better with even a little age and there is no sick period. Consistently one of the best corona gorda's out there.


----------



## mosesbotbol (Sep 21, 2005)

The most stellar stuff I have smoked of 05 vintage has been Esplendidos, Lanceros, Fundadores, Monte A's, RG Lonsdales, and Upmann Monarchs.

If you buy one these, you will not be disappointed.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Yes, my question was very broad and certainly dificult to answer because of some many variations. Certainly my choice of the word stellar, was a wrong one. I should have ask for which seem to be the best at this time.

Thanks to all for your input and suggestions. I love absorbing the information.

Thanks Again, JohnnyFlake


----------



## ss396 (Sep 24, 2005)

it is all going to depend on your personal tastes. if at all possible i suggest reading in the MRN encyclopedia for tasting notes. there are so many great cuban cigars out there, i change my mind regularly about what is the best.


----------



## raisin (Dec 3, 2005)

mosesbotbol said:


> The most stellar stuff I have smoked of 05 vintage has been Esplendidos, Lanceros, Fundadores, Monte A's, RG Lonsdales, and Upmann Monarchs.
> 
> If you buy one these, you will not be disappointed.


Ahhhh! baby killer!


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

I ordered the MRN Encyclopedia about ten days ago, so I should be receiving it very soon. I cannot wait to devour the info it contains!  

JohnnyFlake


----------



## tedski (Oct 1, 2004)

Hey John. My answer would also be that it depends on your particular tastes. Those vitolas you liked before will most likely still hold some enjoyment for you now. I've not had any of the '05's, but local friends have reported that most have excellent construction, are slightly stronger / more flavorful than recent years past and should age very nicely. Inventory from 2003 - 2004 seems to be widely available and some vendors still carry selected stock as old as 1991 ... so there is plenty out there from which to choose.

Other advice would be to do some research and only purchase from those authorized vendors that consistently get good customer comments and guarantee delivery.


----------



## Lamar (Dec 12, 1997)

Time for a lot of samplers...unfortunately there is no shortcut for discovering your tastes.


----------



## Islesfan (Mar 1, 2005)

Lamar said:


> Time for a lot of samplers...unfortunately there is no shortcut for discovering your tastes.


Excellent advice. Keep checking into the WTS threads, some good samplers come available there, and enjoy the ride to discovering what you like.


----------



## TimL (Mar 21, 2006)

The only Stella cigar I've smoke from 2005 was an Upmann Connoisseur No.1. Most excellent cigar!


----------



## ToddziLLa (Oct 17, 2005)

JohnnyFlake, may I suggest trying to seek a vendor who sells singles or 5-packs. This would be the best way to start out IMO.


----------



## cigar_040 (Mar 10, 2006)

Well, if you ask me......'05 Party Short. Had one earlier this morning that was a gift from Tom (IceHog3).

That thing was awesome ! 

My $.02


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

That's good advice, as are many of the other responses!

So far I have a very short list of vendors but I keep looking. One that sells singles would be ideal, however, five packs are a good choice as well.

Thanks, JohnnyFlake



ToddziLLa said:


> JohnnyFlake, may I suggest trying to seek a vendor who sells singles or 5-packs. This would be the best way to start out IMO.


----------



## Baric (Jun 14, 2006)

Cant go wrong with a monte #2-great vitola, good long smoke, loads of flavour and quite a low price for the quality IMO.


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

they all suck.


----------



## LSUTIGER (Jan 13, 2004)

IHT said:


> they all suck.


 :r


----------

